# June Contests



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

June means no school, road trips, and fun in the sun


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow....you're quick...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Diving or swimming pictures .
active pictures.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> June means no school, road trips, and fun in the sun


Here in the UK June means school, studying and hard exams!!! So how about relaxing over books or even studying or working on the PC?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Weddings, too


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the "fun in the sun" idea for June. 

As far as secondary contest.....

tricks
dogs in hats
Ben Cartwright look alikes (dogs in sunglasses)
dogs with cats


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I like that.....how about hats and/or sunglasses....?

I forgot to start taking suggestions early, so I'm a little rushed. And we have to start bumping our contest up each month, so we can finish November early enough to get calendars printed before Christmas time. So unless anyone objects, I think we'll just go with that for our "Just For Fun" contest....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I object!!!!!


(No really, I'm just trying to be a PITA... I think it's a great idea)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I object!!!!!
> 
> 
> (No really, I'm just trying to be a PITA... I think it's a great idea)


It is painful to take an idea from Jeremy....but it's a good quick idea, that we can have fun with....


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

so lets go with it then....but please can we have some sunshine, its cold enough to snow here.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> It is painful to take an idea from Jeremy....but it's a good quick idea, that we can have fun with....


Well, that just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy...... :doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Well, that just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy...... :doh:


Hey...anything to make your day brighter, buddy....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So...Just For Fun means you have to dress your dog up in sunglasses...or a hat...?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> So...Just For Fun means you have to dress your dog up in sunglasses...or a hat...?


Sunglasses and/or hats.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)




----------

